# Login mit Roboter



## nightmare (28. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab mich versucht über HttpClient auf einer Seite anzumelden, leider fehlgeschlagen.
Nun möchte ich die Anmeldung über ein Robot vornehmen, allerdings darf der Browser nicht zum Vorschein kommen, sondern die Eingaben zum Login sollen im Hintergrund ablaufen.


----------



## eRaaaa (28. Aug 2010)

Denke nicht dass das mit der Robot-Klasse möglich ist!
Der Weg über HttpClient ist da denke ich besser geeignet, was hatte daran nicht funktioniert?


----------



## nightmare (29. Aug 2010)

postMethode liefert als Response null zurück.


----------



## XHelp (29. Aug 2010)

Wie hast du es denn versucht?


----------



## nightmare (29. Aug 2010)

in einem Forum kann ich mich anmelden mit dem bisherigen Code was ich habe. In einem anderen jedoch bekomm ich 
302 als Status Code zurück.


----------



## XHelp (29. Aug 2010)

Und hast du geguckt, wofür 302 steht?


----------



## nightmare (29. Aug 2010)

also so weit ich es verstanden habe wird eine Anfrage vom Client gestellt, der Server antwortet, daß die Seite verschoben wurde.
Ich weiss aber nicht das Problem zu lösen.


----------



## XHelp (29. Aug 2010)

Let me google that for you
da sind auch Beispiele dabei wie du es machst


----------



## nightmare (29. Aug 2010)

hab zwar geschaut, aber noch keine Lösung gefunden. 
Wenn ich in die post Methode bspw. ein falsches Passwort reinschreibe, dann "funktionierts", ich bekomm dann Statuscode 302 zurück. 
Beim richtigen Kennwort erhalte ich immer 302.


----------



## nightmare (29. Aug 2010)

gemeint war Code 200.


----------



## XHelp (29. Aug 2010)

Nach einem kurzem Überfliegen sieht 11.13. Handling Redirects | Discursive brauchbar aus.


----------



## nightmare (29. Aug 2010)

das wars leider nicht.


----------



## XHelp (29. Aug 2010)

Naja, im Endeffekt musst du ja nur die neue URL rauslesen: HttpClient - Cross Host Redirects


----------



## nightmare (29. Aug 2010)

muss die neu rausgelesene url in die vorhandene post methode eingebaut werden oder muss für die url eine neue get methode erstellt werden.


----------



## XHelp (29. Aug 2010)

Versuch doch beide Lösungen auf die Schnelle


----------



## nightmare (30. Aug 2010)

Es passt immer noch nicht. Mit der PostMethode wird ein Feld "target" mitgeschickt. Über LiveHttpHeaders konnte ich sehen dass da als Value nur ein "/" mitgeschickt wird. Wenn ich nun aber in das Feld ein "/" reinschreibe, dann erhalte ich die folgende Fehlermeldung


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: host parameter is null
```


----------



## XHelp (30. Aug 2010)

"/" ist nicht null, also liegt es vermutlich nicht daran. Zeig mal den Code.


----------

